# suuret ovat erot



## Gavril

Moippa,

En ymmärrä miksi käytetään sijamuotoa "suur*et*" tässä yhteydessä:



> Suomen kuntien talouden erot ovat räjähtämässä mittasuhteisiin, joissa nuo erot eivät ilmeisesti ole olleet koskaan Suomen historian aikana. Niin suuret ovat erot, jos tarkastellaan 40 parhaimman ja 40 huonoimman kunnan välisiä eroja tai 10 heikomman ja 10 parhaimman suomalaisen kunnan taloudellisia eroja.



Odotukseni mukaista olisi ollut "Niin suur*ia* ovat erot", koska kyseessä on monikossa oleva subjekti (_ero*t*_), joka ei näyttäisi kuuluvan sanaryhmään, johon kuuluvat esim. _hampaat_, _jalat_, _jäähyväiset, häät_ yms. Näin ollen odotettaisiin sitä seuraavan predikatiivin olevan muodossa -_ja_/-_i(t)a_, siis _suur*ia*_.

Miksi sitten kirjoitettiin "suuret" eikä "suuria"?

Kiitos

-----------------------------------(English)---------------------------

I don't understand the form "suuret" in the context of the quote above. I would have expected to see "Niin suur*ia* ovat erot", because the subject is in the plural (_ero*t*_), and doesn't seem to belong to the same group of nouns as _hampaat, jalat, jäähyväiset, häät,_ and so on. If this is correct, the adjective complement after _olla_ should be in the partitive plural form (_suur*ia*_).

Why was "suuret" used here instead of "suuria"?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Itsekin voisin aivan luontevasti kirjoittaa ehdottamallasi tavalla: _Niin suuria ovat erot. _Ilmeisesti nominatiivi on valittu siksi, että muoto _erot_ esiintyy edellisessä virkkeessä, ja asia on siten "tuttu", aikaisemmin mainittu. Asiantuntijamme saattavat ehdottaa tieteellisempiäkin selityksiä.


----------



## DrWatson

Olen samaa mieltä kuin GOM. Asia on tuossa kontekstissa jo määräinen, joten on käytetty nominatiivia.


----------



## Gavril

Kiitos DrW ja GOM. Mitä mieltä olette siis näistä keksimistäni esimerkistä? Käyvätkö tähdentämäni nominatiivimuodot?

_
Minut pidätettiin Venäjän rajalla. Vapauduin vasta kahdeksan tunnin kuluttua mutta rajavartijat olivat koko ajan hyvin kohteliaat.

Puistossa näin rhymän oravia etsimässä terhoja. Oravat olivat raidalliset ja kastanjanruskeat._


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

"Mitä mieltä olette siis näistä keksimistäni esimerkeistä?"

Ne särähtävät korvaani. Sanassa _ryhmän _on painovirhe.


----------



## DrWatson

Totta, Gavrilin esimerkit eivät toimi. Ehkäpä nuolaisimme ennen kuin tipahti. Voisikohan kyseessä olla VISK:in pykälässä 948 kuvatulle ilmiölle läheinen tapaus?


> Monet abstraktit substantiivit ovat kokonaan tai joissakin yhteyksissä kiteytyneet monikollisiksi ja saavat siten monikon nominatiivissa olevan adjektiivipredikatiivin: _Meidän välimme ovat hyvät ~ *hyviä_. Tällaisia ovat mm. sanat _välit_, _suhteet_, _olot_, _ansiot_, _kustannukset_, _tulot_, _näkymät_, _puitteet_ ja _edellytykset_. Sekä yksikkö- että monikkomuotoisina esiintyviä abstraktisanoja ovat mm. _ajat_, _seuraukset_, _valikoimat_, _tunnelmat_, _paineet_, _halut_, _kyvyt_, _vaatimukset_ ja _periaatteet_. Niiden predikatiivin muoto vaihtelee aiheuttamatta välttämättä tulkintaeroja (d).


----------

